# Bluescreen bei Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit



## HonkyTonk (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe volgendes Problem,
mein Rechner stürzt ganz sporadisch mit einem Bluescreen ab. Es ist egal ob ich viele anwendungen am laufen habe oder nicht, ein bis zweimal am Tag, hängt der Rechner sich auf. Es fängt immer damit an das er langsam wird,
dann ist er nicht mehr zu bedienen, dann ist der Desktop ohne irgendwelche Verknüpfungen zu sehen und dann kommt der Bluescreen, der sieht wie folgt aus.:
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated.
Technical information:  STOP:0x000000F4 (0x0000000000000003,0xFFFFFA800AA40060,0xFFFFFA800AA40340,0xFFFFF8000338E8B0)

Mein Rechner:
Win 7 Pro 64bit, 1155 Core i5-2500K, Msi Mainboard Z68A-G45 (G3), GSkill 8GbRam, Msi Twin Frozen GTX 560Ti, OCZ Agility 3 120GB (Firmware 2,15 Neu), 700Watt LC Power Netzteil, CPU Kühler be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced.

Habe das Problem schon länger und inzwischen fasst die gesamte Hardware ausgetauscht, aber keine Besserung in sicht, treiber sind aktuell, AHCI Mode ist im Bios an, einstellungen passen eigentlich?!
Bin am Ende, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen??
Danke, HonkyTonk!


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2012)

HonkyTonk schrieb:


> Es fängt immer damit an das er langsam wird,
> dann ist er nicht mehr zu bedienen, dann ist der Desktop ohne irgendwelche Verknüpfungen zu sehen und dann kommt der Bluescreen, der sieht wie folgt aus.:
> A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated.
> Technical information: STOP:0x000000F4 !



Hört sich sehr nach einem Problem mit der Systemplatte bzw. dem Festplattencontroller an.

Was für Hardware hast du denn schon alles ausgetauscht? Auch die Systemplatte (SSD)?
Wenn nicht, klone das System auf eine "normale" HDD und beobachte, ob die Bluescreens immer noch auftreten.

Welcher AHCI-Treiber läuft? Der Standard MS-AHCI oder der Intel iastor Treiber?
An welchem Port ist die Systemplatte angeschlossen?


----------



## HonkyTonk (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo simpel1970,
sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde!!!
Hatte vorher ein AMD-System, auch mit abstürzen, und habe darauf hin einen neuen Prozessor und ein neues Mainboard gekauft. habe eine Western Digital Festplatte drin gehabt die auf einmal nicht mehr wollte.
Die Boot Ini war auf einmal weg und der PC startete nicht mehr. Dann andere Festplatte von Hitachi aber auch wieder abstürze ( warum weiß ich nicht mehr), dann hab ich die SSD gekauft, ein neues Netzteil,
neuen Arbeitsspeicher, und noch eine neue Maus und Tastatur. Inzwischen hab ich sogar ein neus Betriebssystem, Win 7 Pro, hatte vorher Win 7 Home Premium.
AHCI- Treiber läuft der von Intel ( Intel(R)Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller,  Version 10.5.0.1026) Den Standart Treiber hab ich auch ausprobiert, das funzt auch nicht!?
Die Systemplatte ist an den SATA 1 Port angeschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2012)

Macht gar nichts 

Poste mal bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Ebenso ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Hättest du evtl. noch eine heile Festplatte auf die das System geklont werden könnte?


----------



## Daniellus (3. Februar 2012)

Lass mal Memtest laufen, könnte vllt ein Arbeitsspeicher Problem liegen. Ansonten überprüf nochmal ob alle Kabel richtig sitzen und starte mal im abgesichertem Modus und arbeite in diesem mal ein bis zwei Tage. Sollte kein Fehler auftreten hast du ein Softwareproblem.


----------



## HonkyTonk (3. Februar 2012)

Eine Festplatte hab ich leider im moment nicht, nur ein alte mit IDE port. Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal eine zulegen?
Hoffe du kannst mit den Screenshots was anfangen?!
Danke für die Hilfe!!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Februar 2012)

Teste folgende RAM Einstellungen im Bios:

RAM Frequenz: 666mhz (effektiv: 1333mhz)
RAM Timings: 9-9-9-25-34
RAM Spannung: 1,50V
Command Rate: 2T

Alle Werte fest einstellen; nicht auf AUTO lassen.
Hilft das nicht, baue ein RAM Kit aus (2x2GB) und teste das System mit nur einem Kit. Teste beide Kits einzeln.

Eine Frage noch. Im Reiter "Mainboard" wird die Bios Version V11.2 angezeigt, schaue ich aber auf der MSI Seite nach, sehe ich bei deinem Board nur eine 10.3 Verson? Wie kann das sein? 

P.S. Den Kauf einer Festplatte würde ich bei den aktuellen Preisen noch hinten anstehen lassen. Schau ma mal, was die RAM Tests bringen.


----------



## HonkyTonk (6. Februar 2012)

Werde die Einstellungen gleich mal vornehmen, wegen dem Bios, hab auf der Hompage von MSi das aktuelle Bios runtergeladen, stelle den Link nochmal rein.
MSI Deutschland ? Mainboards - Z68A-G45 (G3)
Hoffentlich hilft das endlich mal!!!!!!


----------



## HonkyTonk (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo nochmal,
habe die Einstellungen im Bios gemacht, beim erstenmal wohl nicht richtig, da wollte er gar nicht mehr hochfahren?!
Habe alles gelöscht und neu eingegeben, jetzt geht es scheinbar, hauptsache ich habe jetzt kein Bluescreen mehr!!??
Habe noch nen CPU-Z screen angehängt, zur Kontrolle, hihi.
Jetzt muss es nur noch hinnhauen, danke schon mal!!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2012)

Kein Ding!
Wie läufts bisher?


----------



## HonkyTonk (8. Februar 2012)

Würde sagen, bis gerade eben ganz gut,
aber dann wieder Bluscreen, weiss nicht mehr weiter?!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2012)

Der Stop 0xF4 Fehler deutet halt nach wie vor auf die SSD hin. Wenn du keine Festplatte aus einem anderen PC nehmen kannst, musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen.
Entweder die SSD gleich reklamieren oder erst mal eine HDD kaufen.


----------



## HonkyTonk (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Werde versuchen die SSD zu reklamieren, vielen dank für deine Hilfe!
Gruß, der Honky


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Februar 2012)

Kein Ding. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es mit der neuen SSD dann fehlerfrei läuft (in dem Fall würde ich mich dann auch über eine Rückmeldung freuen ).


----------



## HonkyTonk (15. Februar 2012)

Ich werde die Festplatte nochmal clonen, hast du einen tip, mit welcher Software das am besten geht?
Habe das noch nicht gemacht? Nehme eine alte Festplatte aus meinem alten Rechner!


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Februar 2012)

Geht am Besten mit Acronis True Image. Wenn du eine Western Digital Festplatte dein Eigen nennen kannst, gibt es von WD sogar eine spezielle Acronis Version Gratis.

Ansonsten geht es auch gut und kostenfrei z.B. mit Clonezilla.


----------



## HonkyTonk (16. Februar 2012)

Habe die Platte mit WD Acronis geclont, musste nach dem Neustart die Win7 CD einlegen und eine Reperatur machen, denke das ist normal?!
Bis jetzt läuft aber alles, jetzt heißt es warten bis die SSD wieder da ist!


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Februar 2012)

HonkyTonk schrieb:


> musste nach dem Neustart die Win7 CD einlegen und eine Reperatur machen, denke das ist normal?!



Normal nicht, das könnte aber am Bootloader gelegen haben. Wäre auf jeden Fall nicht weiter tragisch.
Gib bescheid, falls die Fehler immer noch auftreten sollten.


----------



## HonkyTonk (16. Februar 2012)

Habe die letzten 2 Tage den rechner fasst ständig am laufen, kein Bluescreen, bis jetzt!!!!!
Dauert echt lange das hochfahren mit einer HDD, man is echt verwöhnt, wenn man einmal eine SSD hatte.
Hast du auch eine SSD? Wenn ja welche, wegen eventuellem neukauf.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Februar 2012)

HonkyTonk schrieb:


> Dauert echt lange das hochfahren mit einer HDD, man is echt verwöhnt, wenn man einmal eine SSD hatte.



Das kannst du laut sagen. So eine SSD will man nicht mehr missen 

Ich selbst habe ein Corsair F60, OCZ Vertex2 und eine Crucial M4. Laufen alle drei einwandfrei. Aber aufgrund der häufig auftretenden Probleme bei den Sandforce Controllern, würde ich -bei einem Neukauf- die Crucial M4 empfehlen.


----------



## HonkyTonk (18. Februar 2012)

Ok, an die Crucial M4 hab ich auch gedacht. Mal sehen was die Reklamation sagt, das wird ja bestimmt noch
14 Tage dauern! Rechner läuft einwandfrei, is halt etwas lahm!


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Februar 2012)

Auf die aktuellen Samsung Modelle schiele ich auch schon etwas, die scheinen auch sehr gut und zuverlässig zu sein. Habe mich allerdings noch nicht näher damit beschäftigt.

Schau mal hier: Sammelthread Kaufberatung und Fragen zu SSDs (Teil III) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Totalwarrior (19. Februar 2012)

HonkyTonk, du musst mMn im Bios Hotplug aktivieren (enable). Steht auf der Homepage von MSI


----------



## HonkyTonk (6. März 2012)

Alles eingestellt, das hab ich auch gelesen. Die Platte ist heute ausgetauscht worden. Hab eine Agillity 3 60 Gb vom Kumpel bekommen, eingebaut und geklont und der PC läuft einwandfrei. Werde die getauschte Platte mal nicht als Systemplatte verwenden um zu sehen ob die einwandfrei läuft.
Simpel1970, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## simpel1970 (6. März 2012)

Bitteschön 

Würde mich noch interessieren, ob die SSD als Datenplatte keine Probleme macht.


----------



## HonkyTonk (15. März 2012)

Bis jetzt läuft alles bestens, allerdings wird die Platte ja nicht so in anspruch genommen als Datenplatte. Ich werde die mal als Spieleplatte nutzen, dann wird sich zeigen ob alles ok ist.
Werde mich melden sobald ich das erledigt habe.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2012)

Das wäre super


----------

